# Engine Swapping



## TroopR_84 (May 15, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I own a '92 N14 Pulsar Gli 1.6L.... Obviously, this engine just won't do and i was told that the best engine to get for my model would be a SR20.. I just want the most power i can get for the car i've got (but want naturally aspirated only)... any suggestions??? Also need info on RWD or 4WD conversions (if possible.. was told it was, but i'm having trouble believing it..) 

cheers guys.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

There's the SR20VE, IIRC it's the most powerful engine that will easily fit (that is, without having to cut up the entire engine bay). Better get the whole front clip, though - you'll need an SR transmission, axles, etc. 
As far as AWD, it's a bit of a pain - you'll need a suitable rear clip  Suspension will be different, and your gas tank might interfere with the driveshaft. But I'm not sure, maybe it's a plug'n'play - we never got your pulsar here so I can't tell


----------

